# not long to go on day 63



## stevenco (Jan 7, 2011)

my girl is on day 63. going to stay with her tonight i think. she that big she finds it hard to clean herself her sister is doing it for her.

is it ok to keep her sister with her are is it best to put her somewhere else tonight.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Best to keep them apart from now and see how mom handles it  You never know how the other cat will react or how mom will react to her in labour/after labour but I'm sure someone will come along to help you out more! Luckily my cat didn't and does not see my other cat as a threat and she actively sought him out at the beginning of labour and afterwards and didn't settle until he was near by but I think most cats are probably more anxious/territorial (either of them could be) so it's safer to keep them apart atleast for now and introduce with strict supervision later on.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not a breeder and only had my first (and last) litter 4 weeks ago so can only tell you my experience, my queen was quite happy to let my other female help out, although she did want to help eat the placentas, which mum really needs to do, I kept a very close eye on them both, but she did help to clean the babies, and also helped clean mum up which she was quite happy with, almost like her own personal midwife  and then they both fell asleep in the box with the babies, purring quite happily  Its entirely up to you what you do, but keep a close eye on them what ever your decision, as the situation can change very quickly, if its her sister she may not settle until she is with her, are they close, do they sleep together/clean each other??? 

And good luck with the birth of your babies


----------



## stevenco (Jan 7, 2011)

hi yes both clean each other and sleep together. the last time they fell out was when she got back from the stud. 

i've forgot how to put photos up i will put a photo up of her.


----------



## stevenco (Jan 7, 2011)

day 64 i've put her sister in the cat run for the day. all she is doing is sleeping today.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah just best to see what mum wants and trust me she'll let you know one way or the other!

We are on day 63 today with Tilly and she took straight away to a rescue I got about 3 months ago and poor Millie keeps being picked up by the scruff of her neck and being dragged back to Tilly's nesting box!

She doesn't seem to mind too much and usually co operates quite willingly bless her but Tilly is determined she's keeping Millie in her sights at all times!


----------



## stevenco (Jan 7, 2011)

day 65
well i thought she was going to have them atfer dinner she was in and out of her box but she is now a sleep looks like she want her sister with her. looks like its going to be a late night. just hope i dont miss it when i'm at work in the morning the wife will have to take over.


----------



## stevenco (Jan 7, 2011)

not looking good she has had to go under the knife 1st kitten was sideways just waiting.:cryin::cryin:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stevenco said:


> not looking good she has had to go under the knife 1st kitten was sideways just waiting.:cryin::cryin:


oh my god is she ok? you doing ok? poor baby, keep us updated xx


----------



## stevenco (Jan 7, 2011)

she had 4 kitten all alive but one is weak going to pick her up at 9.15.

what should i do and what to get please. i will be asking the vets.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stevenco said:


> she had 4 kitten all alive but one is weak going to pick her up at 9.15.
> 
> what should i do and what to get please. i will be asking the vets.


oh no I think she should stay at the vets, Ive no idea your have to ask them  good luck keep us updated


----------



## stevenco (Jan 7, 2011)

hi all i think its going ok shes asleep babys are feeding.

its cos the last time i was breeding ragdolls 6 years ago this is what it was like and the queen and 5 kittens all died on me. when i want to pick her up today it was in the same room as my old queen who died. i had to sit down i could feel myseft passing out. going to sit up with her tonight try and get a few hours before work and then its the wifes turn.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope your girl and kittens are going to be okay  What an awful experience for you


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Hope everything's okay.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hope everythings ok


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any way she can be with you 24/7 in the same room sleep next to her incase she needs your help??

Must have been awful for her, I think it will take a good couple of days for her to settle after the stress, it did with my girl, she wouldnt even look at the kittens, I even had a surrogate mum sorted out incase she left them  But after 2 days she got inot a routine, however I wasnt allowed to leave the room or she wouldnt feed them or look at them, I had to be with her.

remember to weigh them incasethey need topping up, keep us updated, if you need any thing you can email me!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes please keep us updated, and take up Taylorbaby's offer of help.. Theres lots of fantastic advice and support given on here that i hope will be of use to you


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, sorry to hear about your last queen 

glad everything went well this time tho, and hope all the babies do fine 

she mite be really good and just take to it like a duck to water, I suppose it dependson the cat 

I had a panic attack the nite she came home after having her c-section, she cam running in the lounge meowing her head off and I thort summat had happened, but she just wanted a cuddle cos they were all asleep lol  

Keep us updated and congrats on ur new arrivals  xxx


----------



## stevenco (Jan 7, 2011)

last night want ok all kittens and mum are ok but she will not drink are eat. but looks happy. going to try her with some fish in a min.

thanks all


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

No, mine didn't like to either, i spent ages hand feeding her in the nesting box, she seemed to like that and was actually starving 

glad they're all ok tho  xxx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

How awful, hope she and the kittens get through this stressful time, thankfully you got her to the vets in time this time!

Keep strong and keep us updated, theres usually someone online day and night if you need any help.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Only just saw this thread. I hope mum and babies are doing OK. Keep your chin up!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hope mum & babies are well, have you weighed them? May need a little help with feeding, my lot did, hows mum coping?


----------



## stevenco (Jan 7, 2011)

hi all

both mum and kittens are ok she is a very good mum.

will try and get some photos on later


----------

